# Women only, if you had to pick a handsome man out of these 10, who would you pick?



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, if I had the same man with a choice of customizable features, I'd probably pick a black guy with cool hair.
After that, caucasian with dark features, then caucasian with light features.
Preferably someone my size or bigger.

but honestly, since we can't literally customize people, looks are only one thing I look for in a person, and not the most important. I certainly wouldn't reject someone because of their racial background if I found our personalities clicked.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't really care so I didn't vote,like others have said it's not just all about looks and wealth.Besides I have dated an Indian,an Asian(Filipino),an Italian,American (long distance),a Greek and several Anglo Saxons (English,Scottish,Irish).My current partner (Scottish/Australian)and almost ex husband (Australian of English extraction) are the latter.I am Australian of English extraction also ,with a little bit of Italian,Jew,Irish,and Scottish thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Marshmallow Moo (Sep 19, 2011)

Doesn't really matter to me. I like men of all races, but I prefer someone dark and handsome. ^^


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

ya and I did a thread for men too


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

Tawanda said:


> I don't really care...I find any attractive guy of any race or origin to be just as attractive as any other guy. I thought we were picking out of pictures.


I too thought this.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

why arent australian aboriginals represented in this poll


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Promethea said:


> why arent australian aboriginals represented in this poll


Right. And where are the inuit men at?


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Zombie Jesus said:


> Right. And where are the inuit men at?


Shhhhhh, I feel the race card is about to be dealt out at ya. 

1st rule of fight club, you do not talk about fight club. lmao....


----------



## MiriMiriAru (May 1, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Shhhhhh, I feel the race card is about to be dealt out at ya.
> 
> 1st rule of fight club, you do not talk about fight club. lmao....


Considering half the forum's membership is being ignored, I'm unconcerned (I wouldn't be concerned anyway). The only posts the OP can see are probably his own.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

^ how is that not trolling?

following a guy around to his topics and talking trash, sounds like troll material to me but hay its okay, mods think it is perfectly fine for the higher ranking users to do that but if I do anything close to it, there comes to the banhammer


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

^ Wow, seriously dude, you feel that self-important to think you are the "only" one on this forum and everyone is "following" you around because they are posting on your threads that show up?

Also keep questioning the mods, that will be an interesting habit that will die fast. Also I don't think you "troll" you are just flat out "rude" and "insulting" to others.

Oh, btw thought we were on ignore? Guess not.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Why is morocco categorized as "middle-east"? 

And why haven't you stopped posting bullshit threads?

Seriously man, all your posts reflect lack of intelligence and ignorance.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

absent air said:


> Why is morocco categorized as "middle-east"?
> 
> And why haven't you stopped posting bullshit threads?
> 
> Seriously man, all your posts reflect lack of intelligence and ignorance.


Posted a long time ago

Again, mods are doing a great job letting these guys troll but hey, I am not bothering ANYONE and I get an infarction


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> Posted a long time ago
> 
> Again, mods are doing a great job letting these guys troll but hey, I am not bothering ANYONE and I get an infarction


Trolling is permissible, as long as you keep it within the boundaries.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

HappyHours said:


> I am not bothering ANYONE and I get an infarction


You get infracted when a post of yours is reported and deemed an infraction.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Hokahey said:


> You get infracted when a post of yours is reported and deemed an infraction.


Not long ago from now he got infracted again, for calling names and such


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

It's not fair because there are light, medium, and dark latinos too; but only one has been included.

I am a latina, but I am not light.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh yeah. One whole vote.

_self.confidence --; _


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

Hokahey said:


> Also keep questioning the mods, that will be an interesting habit that will die fast. Also I don't think you "troll" you are just flat out "rude" and "insulting" to others.


Ditto.

Everyone is acting this way because you've managed to insult the entire female gender by acting like we're god damn Xbox achievements. You've managed to disregard our advice and opinions as 'attacking' you and you play the race victim card every time things don't go your way.

So, why do the mods allow YOU to stay?


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

Olena said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Everyone is acting this way because you've managed to insult the entire female gender by acting like we're god damn Xbox achievements. You've managed to disregard our advice and opinions as 'attacking' you and you play the race victim card every time things don't go your way.
> 
> So, why do the mods allow YOU to stay?


ask them not me


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Promethea said:


> The member who made this poll was trying to justify his perception that women are not attracted to him. He made a lot of threads based on his own bias and personal failures. I believe those were probably due to his personality and not his race.


Still, the results do point to that only 1.79% prefer south asian males. Compared to 72% for caucasians.


----------



## INFantP (Jul 11, 2012)

the results are kind of scary considering that there are much more coloured people than white


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I like Indian men ,because I think they look handsome with their tanned skin ,dark hair and Desi machoman personality .Their accent , rugged features and unabashed flirting .Nothing is more sexy than having a Desi boy to romance with.:wink:


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I can't choose... I like so many (looks wise. Personality is a completely different game)

My favourites tend to be pale skin with dark, and I've seen some stunning Asian and Arabian guys, too... but I've also been attracted to quite a few blondes... I can't choose. My taste is so random...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eos_Machai said:


> Still, the results do point to that only 1.79% prefer south asian males. Compared to 72% for caucasians.


So a predominantly caucasian board shows a preference for caucasians. Interesting findings.

Anyway, "preference" doesn't even mean that one cannot be attracted to something outside of that preference.. or every average or overweight person would be single - due to most people's -preference- for people who look more like the cultural beauty standard, yet, people are in relationships.

The guy who made this was likely not in a relationship due to his attitude, not his race.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

It makes sense that the OP is banned. lol


----------



## Isisx (Sep 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I've got a thing for Latino guys. It could possibly have something to do with the fact that I grew up in a predominantly Latino neighborhood. Or not.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I think the categories on this are kind of bogus. 

Africa's a big continent, but African/black only has one category? Do Ethiopians really look the same as South Africans? Especially since there are separate categories for Northeastern Europeans and Northwestern Europeans who share a lot of similarities, you'd think there would be more than one African category.

For a huge continent, Asia probably has more than 2 or 3 different distinct groups. Heck, China alone has a lot of ethnic groups.

Latino is one category, despite the fact that there are various indigenous groups in Latin America, some Mestizo, some not, some are primarily Spanish in heritage -- in which case how does one differentiate the "White male with dark features (Italy, Spain, Portugal)" category from the "Latino"? Generally speaking, Latino is more of a term suited to refer to language or culture than ethnicity, from what I understand.

It seems the categorizations are focused mostly on variations among Europeans.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Odd that poll says Southern European men have dark features, it isn't really that common among them. Spaniards, most Italians, and Portuguese people are White and look like it too. Dark features are there but not very common among the groups. I have a lot of familiarity with people from those backgrounds so I know.

This thread was interesting for me to read but if I had to comment on one thing it would be that Middle Eastern men are overlooked, some Indians and Pakistanis can fit that bill too. Women do not have enough exposure to them to truly see how attractive people from that group alone (men or women) truly are. The olive skin and darker features we go so crazy for are very common in Middle Eastern people.

White men and women are represented in high numbers in the American media and Western media so of course they will be seen as attractive right off the bat. Black people are runner up and Latinos hardly get any representation. Asians and other races don't exist. 

Game, confidence, and how you present yourself mean a lot but obviously this poll has shown that if all else is equal women will have their preferences. I am more interested in finding out how men vote on women. Won't be surprised if they did a poll like that and found Scandinavian women to come out on top since that is the standard of beauty in Hollywood for a long time.

The two guys I know at my university that do the best with women are Japanese and Indian. Japanese guy is 6 ft tall and ripped, Indian guy is kind of skinny and wears glasses but he has a really handsome face as women say.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Raichu said:


> I've got a thing for Latino guys. It could possibly have something to do with the fact that I grew up in a predominantly Latino neighborhood. Or not.


:wink:


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

White male with light features~ doesn't really matter much to me though.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

Someone should make a thread for men picking women of different races, and then average them with this to find the most-to-least attractive racial groups.

Hitler might nearly agree with the majority 

In terms of what's attractive and what isn't, I wonder how much is biological human nature, and how much is socially taught


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Daniel Craig . . . inspired me to start watching James Bond movies! 
Brad Pit was unforgettable in Thelma . . . 
Whats his face . . did the Absolute commercial (in Sex in the City)

In real life I do seem to go with those blue eyed golden boys . . .

Forgive me I'm not myself today 
:laughing:


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

None. Burn them _all_ at the stake, including the person that made this.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

*Asian men are doing well in the poll surprisingly, now stereotypes say they have it the hardest but in real life I have known some legit Asian players.*

A lot of what we find attractive is influenced by media. It is no surprise that White men lead minorities by a landslide since most actors in Hollywood are White, if a similar poll was done for women then White women would lead (I would guess Blondes or White Brunettes would come out on top). 

I believe anyone of any skin color or ethnicity can be attractive but some groups just have it easier than others. Personally, I think Middle Eastern, Latino, and even South Asian men get overlooked by Hollywood when it comes to being attractive. I have talked to female travelers who went to Turkey and were surprised to find so many men that they were attracted to. 

Latino men really get under-represented in Hollywood, like there are so many in the US but hardly as many in Hollywood. Black men get over-represented in Hollywood which is why some women out there have a fetish for them.

Thankfully, as time goes on, stereotypes change. 50 years back Blonde hair and blue eyes was handsome and at the top of the totem pole, now it is tall dark and handsome. 

To all Brown dudes out there reading, apparently this guy is Indian and he did excellent on a site called beautifulpeople.com that only accepts 20 percent of all people and has a high rejection rate. Not only did he get in, he got in and managed to get women from all over the world begging for him.

I did not write this blog post, I was one of the few people that helped put the whole thing together, played a minor role. Bottom line, it is far from a disability.

An ethnic guy’s walk through beautifulpeople.com, so how did he do? (pictures inside) | reesarch


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

As a gay man ALL OF THEM TALL, MASCULINE, INTELLIGENT


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Um. I can't decide. They're all handsome. Sigh.


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

You should have created an option "I am male, I want to know the poll results"

But anyway, I don't fall into any of the categories


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

haha, this thread is very old and the OP has been banned.

I don't think I'm attracted to any particular kind of men.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone who I'm compatible with. That's honestly as far as I go when it comes to things like this. If I find you endearing I'm going to find your looks endearing. Even if they all had the same exact personality that I ended up liking, from there it would just be like... Ok let's roll the dice.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

Still shocked to see that outside of Latino men (who can be of any color), Brown men don't get much love from women. I do think that Middle Eastern and Indian people (especially North Indian) are an attractive group of people that get overlooked a lot by American media and western media, sad really. Freida Pinto is very attractive and there are a lot of Middle Eastern girls out there more attractive than Kim Kardashian.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I prefer white men with medium features (I don't know if red hair would be counted in the lighter featured category, but I love it too), but East Asian men are a very close second. Of course though, I'm usually able to look at any man of any race, and notice his attractive features. Just if I imagine up my dream guy, he's a white guy with brown or red hair (or maybe dyed some unnatural color) with a big sweet quirky smile ;P


----------



## Kay22 (Feb 25, 2013)

INFJ here. Mostly this does not bother me but I do seem to have a "type" which I find more attractive, so sue me  I prefer white males with light features, I find pale features very attractive. (Pale hair and pale eyes with dark eyelashes- yes, please!  )


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

No Native American men?  They're my favorite.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I do like white skin with really blond hair or brown skin, black hair and blue eyes and I have a soft spot for red heads.... In reality I can fall in love with any race (European, African, Asian...) which is a real advantage.....
The only thing I do look for is long hair....


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

White men with light features (especially blonde hair) is kinda my "type."


----------



## LaSylphide (Aug 30, 2012)

Attractiveness transcends race etc (and interesting how heteronormative this and it's partner poll is...)


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I honestly don't care. I find attractive men of all races and phenotypes.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

The one with the wits and a pure heart. 

An “other“ option would have been cool and still keep it in the appearance question.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I'd like to date a man who's culture and features I'm not familiar with like a Native American or a South Pacific islander for example.


----------



## Jessi Soares (Jul 24, 2015)

White male with dark features... and green eyes ahahah

I'm portuguese so... I'd choose the portuguese man probably. Although spanish and italian seems pretty good as well. They're said to be good lovers


----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't care whatsoever about ethnic background. I have facial features that I like in men but they can be found in any race.
I do end up with black men or white men with light features but that's just because they are the ones who approach me the most!


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

Why are middle east and arabian separate catagories and why are algeria and morrocco in the middle east? Ill forgive Turkey and Iran even though I really shouldn't, but really...do you even geography?

Also Jordanians are Levantine so yeah...


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

White male with dark features. Don't know much about the Portuguese guys, but Spanish and Italian men are definitely very, very attractive.


----------



## Mrs.ESFP_224 (Jan 31, 2018)

I like them dark, swirly or medium with dark features...yum!


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd date people of all races. Went with the second option because that's where most of my crushes, including my most recent one, fall.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

You're not asking the important questions. 
How sexy are his lips? How intense are his eyes? Are his hands soft, rough, strong? Does his voice give me goose bumps?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I like them brunette or black hair of any race.


----------

